# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Overland from Morocco to Mali and maybe Senegal

## Africa

Hey everyone,

We are two girls wanting to get into Mali and Senegal. I've seen a few people say that they did it and we're wondering if anyone can reccomend a good way or a tour group that they liked. We don't have a time constraint but we do have a (low!) budget. We don't think it's safe to do alone, and we don't really want to do a round trip back to Morocco but will if necessary. Thanks so much!!


jess & elise

----------

